
Nvidia Is a Textbook Case of Sowing and Reaping Markets - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/08/11/nvidia-textbook-case-sowing-reaping-markets/
======
gigatexal
I wish I were that guy or gal or teammate that realized the massively parallel
nature of the graphics chip could be used in a general way and then found a
way to convince corporate to create the CUDA libs.

